# Mini multiflora phalaenopsis flowers



## bigleaf (Jan 15, 2014)

I post these before but they look so pretty now that more flowers have opened. 
I was going to breed with these but I did not want to ruin good pictures. 

Phal Liu's Bright Ruby 'Tina' HCC/AOS (Timothy Christopher X lindenii)






Phal Connie Moody (Venus X celebensis)





Phal celebensis


----------



## John M (Jan 15, 2014)

They are so-ooooooo beautiful!.....some real eye candy. Thanks for posting. What are the names?


----------



## Secundino (Jan 15, 2014)

The first one is just wonderful - I think I saw this one (or a lookalike) some two years ago at phal forum? A cross like timothy x lindenii or something... just wonderful!


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you. I updated the post with names.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 15, 2014)

I love the first photo.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh wow....I'll take one of each please. :drool:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 15, 2014)

The Phal celebensis is nice!


----------



## Hera (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent, love the colors and the delicate shapes.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, those are stunning!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2014)

They are all very sweet, but the first is sweetest of all!


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm with Wendy...I want one of each! I love to grow Phals. mounted and
these small darlings are just perfect.

BTW, hold everything beautiful until March. I've already told my husband I want a
Big Leaf gift certificate for my birthday.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2014)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

